# Hey Everyone.  Please Help Me Learn About Vintage Level I Bought A Flea Market.



## Playingwithmetal (Feb 8, 2016)

Well the title says it all.  I purchased a Empire MFG CO. Level today at a local flea market.  I paid I beleive $1 dollar for it.   I have tried googling it and can't find any information at all.  I have been looking for a nice precision level.  Something along the lines of a Starrett 98 6-12" level.  Most likely I'll buy used on eBay when I find a good price.  However I am courious as to see if maybe the level o picked up today will be an improvement in the meantime to my new empire bubble level.      The level reads Empire Level MFG. CO. No.26E PAY. 2014.420        Milwaukee USA 
Thanks
Dylan


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Feb 8, 2016)

_I call it a Torpedo level._
_I see that your Spirit Tube has graduated lines. Place it on a level surface and read the bubble than rotate 180°.If it reads the same you are good to go. Now grab your feeler gauges and place a 0.005 blade under one end. If the bubble moves to the next line than rotate 180° and if you get the same reading it's good._
_A machinist level will move the bubble to the next line with 0.0005 under one end._
_                                     >*G*<_


----------



## Playingwithmetal (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks.  That's great advise.  The level looks like it might be precision.  It seems well made and looks lapped.


----------



## Badspellar (Feb 8, 2016)

You can view the patent information here.
http://www.google.com/patents/US2014420


----------



## Dinosaur Engineer (Feb 9, 2016)

Doesn't look like a precision level to me.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Feb 9, 2016)

std old empire level..


----------

